# Malaysia Skyline Gathering 2010



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are a couple of teasers. More pictures coming... :clap:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Where's all the 33's lol (apart from the orange one in the last pic)! Some very clean 34's though. Which one is yours?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine's the white one in the rolling shot.

Not many came. Here's one that did...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow great cars and pics, tanks for sharing:clap::clap::clap:

@Darkcild:
Please, please, please . .post some more pics of that wide body white R34 GTR.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

gtrlux,
It's actually not a GT-R...


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

great pics... more detail on the what looks to be matt black R34 in the third picture from the top..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So THAT'S where all the R34's are hideing!


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Silver one with z-tune kit is lovely.


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful car


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Menacing Matte Single Turbo beast!

















Super Clean Z-Tune look alike.
















Even has differential coolers!









Stock'ish Bayside Blue...

















Last but not least, my V-Spec II Nur.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

some really nice cars.... :thumbsup:

i love the matte dark grey r34.... :clap:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That BB R34 looks great, but the wheels absolutly kill it


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang................... dat matt grey GTR looks absolutely like an animal! Ready to bite and maul a ferrari or a lambo :chuckle:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics mate, thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

More here.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Some very 'questionable' styling over there :chuckle:

I actually like both the black and orange 33 + 34


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> gtrlux,
> It's actually not a GT-R...


Thanks Darkchild.

Thought it was a wide body, because I guess its the Cross Factory GTR like arch for the GTT, which is slightly larger and sharper on the edges as the GTR ones.

Great cars thanks for posting, I think asia other then japan has some unique tuning styles, more open ans divers then europe for exemple. . . .loving it.

Thanks for sharing.:clap:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

HKS GT600!

























































Couple more here.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome pics fella but could someone tell me what front lip this is ?


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

*What make is that diffuser?*

Great cars! Does any one know what make the rear diffuser is on the White Thats not a gtr(looks Awsome). How would it look on a gtr?:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a clip of the CBA-R35 with the HKS GT600 kit doing a shakedown on Penchala Link.


----------



## Ady682 (May 3, 2007)

some nice looking cars there, love the matt black/orange R34


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ditto,orange on matt black looks fantastic IMHO.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

some very nice cars la bro 

shame the car prices in msia are crazy.. it would be hard to justify buying the r35 if i was back home! (for UK folks : the R35 in Malaysia is about RM550'000 - 600'000 which works out to about £120'000 !)


----------

